# Low pressure on toilet flush



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

When I was out in my van earlier this week I lost all water pressure to all of the taps. I could hear the pump going but no water was getting through.

On my B584 it is quite easy to get at the top of the water tank and I unscrewed the "interface" where the pipes and electrics go through and sure enough the pipe with the water pump had dropped off.

It was an easy fix to push it back on and tighten up the plastic compression joint. I will be taking it out later today to clean the slimy brown grunge etc I saw and try and fish out the small plastic bits of pump "skirt" that are now jamming the drain tap right at the bottom of the tank.

Anyway to get to the point, the toilet flushing pressure has always been poor since I got the van and now it flushes with great vigour. I have read that others suffer this problem so maybe their pipes are leaking like mine has been?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I had the same problem last year,ever since I had my 574 the toilet flush had been poor.All the other taps were ok,then my pump gave up the ghost and died.When i put the new pump in the toilet flush was akin to a enema and still is a year later.


----------

